# I WILL TAKE IN INJURED,LOST,UNWANTED PIGEONS!



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I wanted to let everyone know that I am starting a sort of shelter for pigeons.

For a flat fee of 10-20 dollars I'll take in sick,injured,lost,or unwanted pigeons.

You can set up shipping if needed.The 10-20 dollars includes shipping,meds,and food.

I will give everyone the option of adopting the birds after they are rehabilitated.

(if you want) I will send you weekly updates on the pigeon(s).

Email me......... [email protected]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Carley,

What happened to all of your homers that needed homes ASAP because of over crowding? 

Julie


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I gave a bunch of them to my friend Alex who got into the sport of keeping pigeons and some of them (3 I think) got killed by Hawks.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Are you going to let these sick, injured, lost, or unwanted pigeons breed and produce babies? What are you going to do with the sick or injured birds after they are better? 

I'm wondering what will happen to them when you run out of room. 

Julie


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm not going to let them breed and if I see that my loft is starting to fill up I won't take in any more and some of the wild birds that are healed I and were never pets I will try to release them with a flock.

Some I will find homes for and some I will keep all depending on what the previous care giver wants.

[This message has been edited by singing birdy (edited January 08, 2004).]


----------

